

Ask HN: I live near a nuclear reactor. How do I stay safe? - quantumpotato_

See title. Potassium iodide in case the ground shakes? I messaged Safecast [0] about getting their equipment to investigate further.<p>Are lead shields any useful?<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;safecast.org
======
andrewcooke
don't travel in a car. exercise, but don't do dangerous sports. eat sensibly.
live with a partner or pet dog.

~~~
dsq
And don't smoke, burning tobacco releases radiation.

------
jlengrand
I lived close form a nuclear plant for years (in France). I know when you move
in, the city gives you a set of Potassium iodide pills. They tell you to
ingest them if you hear the firemen's horn 9 times straight.

Good thing is that there are way more water/plants/animal testing for
radiation close to nuclear plants than others. So you actually are quite sure
to eat healthier than in more remote areas with less controls.

Last risk is explosion/fission/big problem. Well in this case, common sense
tells me that I would prefer live close by and enjoy the white light for a few
milliseconds than live 200 kms away and die slowly :s.

------
MrMeker
You are safe.

[http://xkcd.com/radiation/](http://xkcd.com/radiation/)

~~~
quantumpotato_
Thanks. That disclaimer at the end though ;)

------
codemonkeymike
Are you trying to advertise safecast? When was the last time you heard of a
reactor issue in your life, aside from the one being built on the "Ring of
Fire".

------
tokenadult
Worry will kill you faster than a nuclear power plant will.

